# Selling\Tradeing Eldar,Tk,Bfg,Marines,???



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i still have a bunch of stuff left even know i sold a fair amount over christmas.....If anyone is interested let me know but i am not breaking up the lots unless its a very good deal.

Eldar-$400 
====== 

Hq's 
------------- 
1 Eldrad (painted) 
2 Autarchs (One Jump Pack, One Hawk Wings) (painted) 
1 Swooping Hawk Pheonix Lord (painted) 
1 Bonesinger (painted) 
1 Limited Edtion Army Box Autarch (painted) 
1 Forge World Avatar (Very Nicely Painted) 
1 Forge World Wraith Seer (Needs a bit more work to be finished) 

Elite 
------- 
6 Striking Scorpions 
10 Howling Banshee's 
1 Wave Serpent (painted) 

Troops 
-------- 
10 Wraith Guard (painted) 
5 Dire Avengers (painted) 
20-30 Guardians (painted) 
5 Rangers (painted) 

Heavy Support 
---------- 
1 Wraithlord (painted) 
1 Falcon (painted) 
1 Nightspinner (painted) 


Chaos-$60 
-------------- 
1 Demons of Chaos Army Book. (fantasy) 
1 Demon Prince (plastic conversion, half finished) 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
12-20 Bunch of Demonettes (painted) 

Bfg-$80 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated) 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship 

Lotr Mordor ARmy-$80 
--------------------------- 
6 Trays Morrian Orcs (painted) 
1 Witchking on fel beast (plastic) (painted) 
6 Mordor Knights (painted) 
1 Gothmog on foot\mounted 


Tomb Kings-$400 (don't really want to part with this army...but i need the space) 
======= 
Hardcover Army Book 
Last Edition Army Book 

Lords\heros 
-------------- 
Settra on Chariot 
2 Liche Preist 
2\3 Tomb Princes 
1 Mounted Liche Preist 

Core 
----- 
12 Chariots 
32 Skeletons 

Special 
-------- 
NecroSphinx x1 
6 Great Weapon Ushabti 

Rare 
------- 
Casket of souls x1 
Warsphinx x1 
Catapult x1 

Bitz...lots of Bitz....Ask. 

Marines (offer)
--------
3 Dreadnoughts, 1 with 2 CC arms(iron Clad), 1 lascannon\Missile 1, Assault Cannon\Chain fist.
Some of Calgars Honor Guard
1 Landspeeder Storm

Wants 
------ 
$CASH$ 
Gw Gift Certificates
Fw heresy era models
Rhino's\Dropods


----------

